# Dan Mullin is Cousin Eddie



## KYBobwhite (Dec 31, 2014)

Crazy eyes and everything. Uncanny resemblance.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 31, 2014)

Yep twins.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 31, 2014)

I kinda liked cousin Eddie.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Dec 31, 2014)

Spot on Clark


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2015)

Jody Hawk said:


> Yep twins.




And after yesterday Jody...


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 19, 2015)

both wealthy fella's...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 19, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


>


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 19, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


>






Where is our friend from Mississippi?


----------



## BuckinFish (Feb 19, 2015)

You serious Clark


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 20, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Where is our friend from Mississippi?



Won't see him until the Fall....


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 20, 2015)

bass selfie season


----------



## srb (Feb 20, 2015)

Give him the Stig house mullet...........


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 20, 2015)

" I don't know why they call this Hamburger Helper. I think it tastes just fine by itself. Don't you Clarke?"

"You're the gourmet around here Eddie."


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 21, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Won't see him until the Fall....



That all depends on how the first few games go.


----------



## Greene728 (Feb 21, 2015)

Love me some Cousin Eddie! 
He's holding out for a management position!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 21, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> That all depends on how the first few games go.



Could we get that lucky??


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 21, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Could we get that lucky??



I'm pretty sure I saw him driving through Atlanta and heading west.  It was a gray Prius, driven by a fella with a ponytail, had a BO and Coexist bumper stickers on it and a pair of fishing rods stashed in the back.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 21, 2015)

Both Miss teams suck and so does mullin.  He is Cousin eddy and Hugh freeze is a miss inbred


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 24, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Both Miss teams suck and so does mullin.  He is Cousin eddy and Hugh freeze is a miss inbred


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 27, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


>


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 27, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


>


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 27, 2015)

Indeed he is Cousin Eddie. Love the memes.
Mullen... Mullen with and "e" not an "i"


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 2, 2015)

Old Dead River said:


> Indeed he is Cousin Eddie. Love the memes.
> Mullen... Mullen with and "e" not an "i"



Spelling lessons from you...


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 3, 2015)

Old Dead River said:


> Indeed he is Cousin Eddie. Love the memes.
> Mullen... Mullen with and "e" not an "i"


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Spelling lessons from you...



Trust me, he are the one you listen to for all things grammar.


----------

